# HDTV Advice



## hthomas (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey everyone! I am new here. A little background on me is that I am a 22yr old senior in college with two classes left! I have always been into movies, TV, quality etc. I am in the market for a new tv. I am wanting something between 40-50. I also want true 120hz. I mainly watch movies via blu ray, live sports, and some TV. 

I feel like there are so many TV options. Is there something that any of you can recommend that is affordable and not hard to calibrate. 

Any help would be great! Thank you!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

hthomas said:


> Hey everyone! I am new here. A little background on me is that I am a 22yr old senior in college with two classes left! I have always been into movies, TV, quality etc. I am in the market for a new tv. I am wanting something between 40-50. I also want true 120hz. I mainly watch movies via blu ray, live sports, and some TV.
> 
> I feel like there are so many TV options. Is there something that any of you can recommend that is affordable and not hard to calibrate.
> 
> Any help would be great! Thank you!


I have owned Samsung, Vizeo, and LG flat panels. The Samsung has had the best picture in my experience with the Vizio being the best bang for the buck. Our LG comes close to the picture quality of the Samsung. The LG in my opinion is the hardest to navigate though (might be that I am used to the Vizio?). Hope this helps you.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Vizio M series

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-l...-led-lcd-uhdtv-official-avs-forum-review.html


----------

